# Wo bleiben Blauorfen im Teich?



## Teichforum.info (27. Okt. 2003)

Hallo an alle!

Bei uns war vor zwei Wochen abfischen am großen Dorfteich. Die Karpfen wurden in der heimischen Küche mit dem Kochtopf bekannt gemacht.

Wie auch immer, gab es eine unglaubliche Menge an "Beifang". Zehntausende von kleinen Blauorfen u. ä., wobei die Blauorfen definitiv in der Überzahl waren.

Viele sind dabei über den Jordan gegangen wie jedes Jahr. Und trotzdem ist jedesmal der Teich wieder voll mit denen.

Nun habe ich 5 kleine Blauorfen von ca. 3- 4 cm Länge in meinen kleinen Teich gesetzt. Der Tochter zu liebe. Aber wo bleiben die denn eigentlich.

An Unterwasserpflantzen habe ich nur zwei ziemlich mickrige (der Fertig- Teich wurde recht spät angelegt) sowie einen Tannenwedel und eine __ Krebsschere. Nun sind die Fische nicht mehr zu sehen und ich vermute sie irgendwo in der Krebsschere. Kann das sein? Wo bleiben die denn so den ganzen Tag?

Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Okt. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Torben,

das "wegbleiben" in den ersten Tagen ist völlig normal, denn sie sind in ungewohnter Umgebung und müssen sich erstmal an alles herantasten ...

Zumal jetzt schon Zeit für ihren Winterschlaf ist und sie sind wohl auch etwas gestresst vom "Umzug".

Also, keine Bange, sie werden wieder auftauchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Okt. 2003)

hallo torben,

sehe ich genauso wie tommy, und 3-4cm lange fische finden immer ein loch zum verstecken - ich habe bei mir schon zwei schleien gesucht (15cm) - spurlos weg - vor drei monaten sah ich sie mal ganz kurz wieder - seither wieder weg - also - wenn sich fische nicht zeigen wollen - dann tun sie es nicht! (außer die roten - die haben es schwerer sich zu verstecken   )

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2003)

Vielen Dank Ihr beiden!

Jetzt weiß ich, warum ich Goldfische nehmen sollte. Von wegen Null Tarnung.

Ich werde mich bei Zeiten nochmal auf die Lauer legen um sie dann vielleicht doch nochmal zu erblicken.

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2003)

*...*

Guten Morgen,

also ob du sie dieses Jahr noch siehst ist fraglich, im ersten Jahr waren meine Blauorfen bereits Ende September wie vom Erdboden verschluckt und tauchten erst wieder Anfang März auf.

Dieses Jahr ist es anscheinend aufgrund des heissen Sommers anders, sie schwimmen immer noch rum ....


----------

